# Zoya Earth Day promo is back! All polishes are $4!



## MakeupGalore (Apr 20, 2012)

Zoya has done this for a few years. And this year they've done it again! 







Details are at the link below! 

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2012/04/its-back-earth-day-zoya-nail-polish.html

Enjoy! I'm getting 18 





let me know if you get any, I love to dish!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks-have been waiting for this!  got my 10


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

Oooh, this is a great deal! I'll have to sort through some old polishes that I can exchange. I definitely want Carly, Kimber, Bevin, and Meg, and I'm sure that I can come up with 2 more!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how to properly send nail polishes back to them?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 21, 2012)

So excited! What are everyone's favorite shades? I am trying to decide what to buy. So far I have these added to my cart:


----------



## Souly (Apr 21, 2012)

I got 19...yikes!

One of my favorites is ki


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 21, 2012)

Maisie is my fav to layer!!!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 19...yikes!
> 
> One of my favorites is ki


 No worries! I got 18 and I plan to go to my Ulta tomorrow where they're buy 2 get 1 free 



 I'm slightly addicted


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, my gosh - I have no experience with Zoya polish, but I just totally splurged on the site with this deal. I got Lotus, Skylar, Carly, Charisma, Gilda, Alegra, Hope, Dannii, Elke, Kamilah, Lola, Kiki, and Nidhi. It came to just under $60. I normally just use Sinful Colors, so I'm not used to spending so much on nail polish. These better be good! Thanks for posting this, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already have all the ulta polishes I want otherwise, I would be right there w/ you. Ooooh we are bad! Its fun though


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got an email that my earth day order shipped! So excited to get them, but it looks like one got left off of my order. Gaaah, Zoya.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 27, 2012)

> I just got an email that my earth day order shipped! So excited to get them, but it looks like one got left off of my order. Gaaah, Zoya.


 It'll still ship once it's in stock. Check your "unshipped orders" in your account


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, I wasn't aware. I may actually just go ahead and cancel it since it's a bit of a blah nude color, and it was my least favorite of the bunch. 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It'll still ship once it's in stock. Check your "unshipped orders" in your account


 EDIT: Never mind about the cancellation, lol. As soon as I was about to click the cancel button, I got an email notification saying that the last polish had shipped. Seriously, like they're reading my mind or something...


----------

